# need some info on pulling fly wheel



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

trying to pull my flywheel off my brute with a 3 jaw 6" puller put alot of torque on it by hand with a 1/2 in drive ratchet no budge. any ideas?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry your having trouble with it , don't understand why though mine was super easy to get off .


----------



## skippyfix (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi just hit the end of the puller with a good size hamer it will shock it loose


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

you may need to heat it but i would use that as a last resort (heat and fly wheel )not good combination


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Using Wolf's pic to illustrate: puller I used I was able to take out 3 allen screws out inside flywheel and replace w/longer ones to attach puller onto flywheel, (make sure to 1: screws go through spaces on starter gear 2: replace crank bolt before pulling). Still took alot of effort to get it to pop off, good luck.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh my! See those threads on the flywheel? There's a tool that would make things much much much easier than a three jaw puller! The problem with using a puller is it *can* warp your flywheel. The tool pulls it straight from the center where its strongest and not from the sides causing it to pinch and bind on the wodruff key. 

Not saying you CAN'T do it with any other type of puller but i'd be very very wary of using the wrong puller and possibly harming the flywheel or crankshaft!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

pondtunes said:


> Oh my! See those threads on the flywheel? There's a tool that would make things much much much easier than a three jaw puller! The problem with using a puller is it *can* warp your flywheel. The tool pulls it straight from the center where its strongest and not from the sides causing it to pinch and bind on the wodruff key.
> 
> Not saying you CAN'T do it with any other type of puller but i'd be very very wary of using the wrong puller and possibly harming the flywheel or crankshaft!


 
Yes, you're right. If you want to spend 90 something dollars for it from kawi. That's why I bolted on the puller to the flywheel.


----------

